# Outlook 2003 question



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi,

I was wondering if there's a way to have more than one identical outlook.pst files at the same time? The one that's under "documents and settings.." and another one on a separate backup drive?

Thanks,

esm


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you go to the menu bar bar then click on FILE, NEW, look down the list and select OUTLOOK DATA FILE, you can choose between OUTLOOK 2003 data file or a compatible older style 97-2002 pst file.
Just follow the instructions, you can save the file anywhere on your PC, change the name and put it in a folder of your choice.








I started by clicking on the MAIL header in the left hand column (outlook Column) then created the new folder calling it OUTLOOK 2003 and putting it on my back up drive. Since I am still cutrrently using OUTLOOK 2000 on my other boot drive I have made it a 97-2002 compatable file. That way I can juggle my mail between two systems.

In outlook 2000 I have all my old mail backed up over several archives in pst format on a separate drive which I can back up to yet another drive when OUTLOOK is closed.
If you want to keep the folders identical all you have to do is copy everything in the one pst folder to the other .. if you just want back up facilities, having opened the new folder just move your mail from the one personal folder to the other. Only thing that you might have to be careful of is the language if you use more than one language. For me in Greek though I (up to now) see no problem with reading greek characters in the 97-2002 folder that I have created in 2003









my outlook folder main is on my XP boot partition, I have my job search archive from outlook 2000 on my d: drive and the new outlook 2003 file is on my 13GB usb I: drive


----------



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks, creating the folder worked fine. Now, how do I copy e-mail from one folder to the other. On right-click there's a "Move to folder" but no "Copy to folder option. Highlighting the e-mail and moving to the backup makes it disappear in the main folder. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Just like in earlier versions, thank god some things didn't change.
click on mesage you want to copy then got to the menu bar 
it might be hidden so click on the arrows at the bottom to extend the menu and not hide anything.


----------

